# SQL Abfrage für Ähnlichkeit eines Strings



## xip (23. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei in meine Software eine SQL Datenbankabfrage (MySQL) einzubauen. 

Diese Abfrage sollte einen Text (VARCHAR) auf Ähnlichkeit mit anderen Einträgen vergleichen, und diese quasi dann geordnet nach den meisten Übereinstimmungen ausgeben.

Also die Ordnung sollte erfolgen nach:

ich gebe eine Zeichenfolge vor. Diese dürfte nicht noch mal in der Datenbank stehen, aber ich möchte den Eintrag als Erstes, wo die meistes Zeichen, die in diesem String stehen, in der gleichen Reihenfolge auftauen wie in der Vorgabe.

Habt ihr dafür eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## DocRandom (23. Okt 2008)

..schau Dir mal *LIKE* an

lg


----------



## xip (24. Okt 2008)

ja, denke schon das es mit LIKE oder REGEXP schon irgendwie klappen könnte, komme aber nicht drauf wie es läuft.

Hier mal ein kleiner Beispiel:

Meine Vorgabe, also das nach was vergleichen werden soll: aabbccdd

DB:
aaaaaaaaa
bbbbbbbbb
cccccccccc
ddddddddd
bbccaaaaa -> Hier größte Übereinstimmung das also als 1.

Ich hoffe mein Problem wurde ein bischen deutlicher!


----------

